

Google makes Facebook...Disconnect - illycut

https://techcrunch.com/2010/10/20/google-facebook-disconnec/<p>Interesting product that could be a direct attack against the growth of Facebook, but more likely an effort to show that Google cares about user privacy.  What do you think?<p>I think advocacy for privacy is an important effort for a company that has some much sensitive information at their finger tip.  After all, if Google losses the trust of its users, the long term success of the company would certainly be in jeopardy.
======
mooism2
No.

> Kennish says he created the extension to help quell his desire to delete his
> Facebook account and that he’s tested it out successfully across a sizable
> amount of previously Facebook-Connectable sites, including our own (screen
> shots above) with absolutely no encouragement from Google or Facebook,
> despite the fact that he works for the former, _“Nobody at Google asked or
> encouraged me to do so, or probably, even knows who I am.”_

Just a Google employee doing something in his spare time. Nothing strategic or
tactical going on here.

